# Help with advice



## qburt (Jun 12, 2006)

i have a 95 240sx and wanna drop a engine in it is it possible to drop the 300zx engine into it or shoul just get the sr20det???


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

go with the SR, it'll be a lot easier for you.



and search, this has been asked before.


----------

